# Bunny Gait



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We have been noticing that our 11 month old, Riley, does the bunny gait quite a bit which I know is a symptom of hip dysplasia. The only other symptom he has is if we try to mess with his back legs he will bite at us meaning business. Otherwise, he jumps, runs, goes up and down the stairs, romps and everything else without any signs that he is in pain. I have read that Vizslas aren't one of the main hip dysplasia breeds, but I'm not sure. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

There may be something going on with Riley, not necessarily dysplasia, there are lots of things that can happen to older puppies. The biting thing is what has me concerned, have your vet take a look at him. Try to video the bunny hopping with your phone so that you can show the vet when you go.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, he's a lover, but when you mess with his back legs he will snarl. Then he feels bad and puts his ears down. But if you watched him in action, you'd never think anything is wrong.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Emily,

My Lui is 11.5 months old now and he does the bunny gait quite often, but especially when I am about to toss his disc and I force him to come close to me and sit. Aside from that he also does it before and after he goes for a # 2. Lui also doesn;t particularly enjoy me messing with his hind legs, but does let me do wipe them down after coming in from outside. Aside from that he is extremely active, and very fast with no signs of pain while running, etc.....

I am not familiar with breeds prone to hip dysplasia, at what age do you normally start to see signs of it? I have a vet appointment tomorrow, so will inquire about it.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Please let me know what the vet says Tracker. It really sounds like Lui has the same symptoms as Riley does exactly. Riley does let us wipe his feet off, but those back legs are very sensitive.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not suggesting it's only this both my boys started off with a lot of hind leg sensitivity. They didn't like them being touched either. So I just made a habit of running my hands over there entire body regularly when they were relaxed on the couch or bed. Now, they kill for it!  One will push the other out of the way if I am rubbing the others legs. 

Same when we get home from swimming, it's a fight to see who gets the towel rub first. They both stretch their back legs right out when I touch them trying to gain maximum enjoyment  

Keep trying, slowly, little by little, persevere and they will become desensitised to it and most likely start to enjoy it. 

It could also be something more serious, I don't know as I can't see the behaviour, but if you are concerned, take him to the vet and have him checked out to make sure. Always better to sleep soundly knowing nothing is wrong, rather than worry about what might be, or worse, regret not going if things turn south.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

I will definately post again after the vet appointment tomorrowm and will try and get him on my phone camera so the vet can see what he is doing. I think it is really cute actually!!!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh we won't hesitate taking him to the vet. Seems like we are there for something every other week. It is like we have a newborn and freak every time he sneezes. And now that I think back, I remember people commenting on how Riley runs funny, but we just wrote it off as being a funny puppy run.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

What exactly is a bunny gait?
Do you have any video footage that we could see?

They all run oddly until the growth spurts stop and they find their legs, but I don't want to say it's normal without seeing exactly what you're describing.


edit:
I got curious and looked up bunny gait. Mischa, as well as most dogs, will appear to use both hind legs simultaneously when sprinting. It doesn't look like a painful process, if it was, she couldn't be moving so freakin' fast!


This quote sums it up well:


> A healthy dog that is galloping pushes off strongly with the hind legs, almost leaping over the ground. A dog with HD that is bunny hopping carries its weight shifted forward, with the front legs doing all the work as the hindlegs are swung forward by momentum. There is no active propulsion from the rear quarters because of the pain in the hips


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I will have to see if I can get a video of him doing it. He doesn't do it constantly, so it can be hard. He will be walking along and all of a sudden instead of putting 1 back leg in front of the other he will hop using both of his back legs and keep going with his front legs. Almost looks like a skip.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Back from the vet and Lui checked out fine. 

As per the vet, What I thought was a bunny gait, was more likely him trying to gain balance getting ready for a big poop. 

She said be on the lookout for severe side to side movement of the hind quarters more than hopping with two legs. As they often do this just to regain balance, etc. If they are galloping 100 miles an hour through the bush or a field without pain chances are they are just fine. 

$250 bucks later..........including 6 months of heartworm meds of course. Does anyone know a cheaper substitute to the meds the vets give? I am thinking no heartworm meds at all, especially in the winter here in ottawa where it is -30 celcius today. Cant see much bacteria growing in this weather.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Good to hear!

I don't know of alternative heartworm medications personally. My vet prescribes Jasper Heartguard Plus, which is actually pretty cheap, especially compared to the flea/tick preventative. While he was just a little puppy, I was only buying one dose at a time, to account for his weight gains from month to month. At that point it was only $7/dose. It is a little less when you're able to buy an entire 3-pack at one time. 

I live in Minneapolis. My vet has said I don't need to do heartworm from December through April, since it's cold enough to keep mosquitos away. Since everything comes packaged in threes, I figure it's just easier to do 9 months of treatment, so I do March-November. So if it's been too cold up there for mosquitos, you're probably just fine not administering the heartworm preventatives. Remember, the meds work through the "reach back" effect--the dose you give them in November helps prevent any heartworm infestations that might have occurred in October. This is why my vet still recommends dosing in November--it might have been warm enough for those annoying bugs in October.

Heartworms are disgusting! I remember looking at preserved ones in my college zoology class. That entire section on parasitology was paranoia-inducing. Ick!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That's great news Tracker. To **** with the expense, it's an investment in peace of mind. Now you can concentrate on enjoying your V.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

The one vet prescribed was for heartworm and tick/flea prevention....... Agreed, worth every penny, just a little shell shocked I guess, even after reading everything about how expensive vets are.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

tracker said:


> The one vet prescribed was for heartworm and tick/flea prevention....... Agreed, worth every penny, just a little shell shocked I guess, even after reading everything about how expensive vets are.


Which brand is it?
We use Revolution and have used Sentinel in the past. Both have been recommended by our vet only during the warmer months. May to October iirc.
We're in Toronto where it is slightly warmer through the winter than Ottawa. I can't see why you'd need heartworm/flea protection year round. 

I'd ask your vet and other owners in your area if there is a need for it through the winter.


Also, good news on the bunny gait issue. Hopefully Emily1970 will have the same results.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

My vet's office told me that they had just went to a seminar or something and that they recommend heartworm treatment year round because the heartworm parasite can live in colder temps than fleas can. It is definitely expensive, but we chose to treat him year round for heartworms. Many years ago I adopted a golden retriever puppy from the humane society. When he was old enough to get tested, he was positive for heartworms. I spent a fortune getting him treated, but it was well worth it, because he would have died otherwise.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Sentinel is the brand that the vet gave us. She said it is best to use all winter and summer. 

I gave Lui the first one today and he loved it...LOL

Ill keep him on these for 6 months, and will ask around. 

I have heard of alot of V owners who dont even give theri dogs any heartworm or tic meds, and they are just fine. 

Time will tell. 

thanks again.


----------

